# Long Term Rental Wanted (Javea / Moraira / Denia)



## Neil Mac (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi Folks.

I am looking for a property to rent on a long term basis for upto 2 years in the Denia / Javea / Moraira (and all local villages) area of Costa Blanca.

I would like a detached villa / finca, minimum 4 / 5 bedrooms, at least 2 bathrooms, private pool, good sized gardens, off road parking/driveway. The property would also need to be pet friendly.

If anybody has something suitable available, please inbox me some details and we can go from there.

Many thanks for your help.

Rgs, Neil


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Neil Mac said:


> Hi Folks.
> 
> I am looking for a property to rent on a long term basis for upto 2 years in the Denia / Javea / Moraira (and all local villages) area of Costa Blanca.
> 
> ...



You really need to look on line to start with, find some reputable agents and go and have a look

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Neil Mac said:


> Hi Folks.
> 
> I am looking for a property to rent on a long term basis for upto 2 years in the Denia / Javea / Moraira (and all local villages) area of Costa Blanca.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

talk to Jo at Long Term Rentals Javea & Moraira, Spain, Long Lets Javea & Moraira, Spain, Property for Sale - Estate Agent Javea & Moraira -

or Michelle at Long lets in Javea, long term rental Javea - VillaMia


----------

